

Free iOS Worker - dalacv

I have been working with iOS on the side for about 2.5 years, but haven't really found any good projects to work on.  I am wanting some professional experience that I can put on my resume.  Anyone in the need for some free (as in Govt. cheese) iOS development work?  I am willing to put in 10 hours a week into a project.
======
helen842000
Sure, I have a few planned out projects & I'd love to get one launched. What
kind of projects are you interested in working on? Drop me a mail if you'd
like to discuss.

